# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  обновление конфигурации в 8.1

## vladimirus

Добрый день.
у меня стоит платформа 8.1.11.76 загрузил конфигурацию 1С предприятие КОРП, все установилось, но просится обновление платформы до 8.1.13, как мне можно обновить платформуИ? Да и вообще где взять можно эти обновления и как их обновитьИ?
Заранее огромное всем спасибо.

----------


## Darly

1.Установить новую платформу (текущая - 8.1.15.14).
2. Где взять - воспользоваться поиском

_Добавлено через 1 час 41 минуту 25 секунд_
1. Удалять старую не обязательно. Одна другой не помешают.
2. Поиск таки рулит... хотя намного приятнее, когда готовое на тарелочке.
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...C%E0+8.1.15.14

----------


## Lazarus

Доброго времени суток, товарищи!

Подскажите как можно обновить УПП версии 1.2.22.3 до текущей версии?
Нужно искать все обновления за период прошедший от выпуска этого релиза до последнего, или как-то можно обновиться сразу на последнюю или какую-то промежуточную версию?
Спаибо за возможную информацию!

----------


## fildar

Здравствуйте.
Только начал заниматься обновлением 1С, поэтому сильно не бейте за глупые вопросы:blush:
Платформа 8.1.15.14 Конфигурация 1С Предприятие версия 1.5.19.6 Базовая.
Решил перевести в проф. Включил возможность изменения, снял с поддержки, и сделал сравнение, объединение из файла(фаил CF выгрузил из новой пусто базы версии 1.6.18.2). Обновил конфигурацию базы данных. А при отладке появились ошибки:

{ОбщийМодуль.ЗавершениеРаб  отыПользователей(21,11)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем уже определена (КонтрольРежимаЗавершения  аботыПользователей)
Процедура <<?>>КонтрольРежимаЗавершен  яРаботыПользователей() Экспорт
{ОбщийМодуль.ЗавершениеРаб  отыПользователей(128,11)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем уже определена (ЗавершитьРаботуПользоват  лей)
Процедура <<?>>ЗавершитьРаботуПользов  телей() Экспорт
{ОбщийМодуль.ЗавершениеРаб  отыПользователей(46,9)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (ЗначениеНеЗаполнено)
			Если <<?>>ЗначениеНеЗаполнено(Тек  ущийРежим) Тогда
{ОбщийМодуль.ЗавершениеРаб  отыПользователей(72,34)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (РазложитьСтрокуВМассивПо  строк)
	ЗначениеПараметраЗапуска = Врег(<<?>>РазложитьСтрокуВМа  ссивПодстрок(ПараметрЗапу  ка,";")[0]);
{ОбщийМодуль.ЗавершениеРаб  отыПользователей(155,32)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (РазложитьСтрокуВМассивПо  строк)
		ПодстрокиСтрокиСоединения  = <<?>>РазложитьСтрокуВМассив  одстрок(СтрокаСоединенияИ  нформационнойБазы(),";");
{ОбщийМодуль.ЗавершениеРаб  отыПользователей(166,34)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (РазложитьСтрокуВМассивПо  строк)
				ПодстрокиПараметровЗапуск  а = <<?>>РазложитьСтрокуВМассив  одстрок(ПараметрЗапуска,";"  );
{ОбщийМодуль.ЗавершениеРаб  отыПользователей(183,5)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (СообщитьОбОшибке)
				<<?>>СообщитьОбОшибке(Описан  иеОшибки());
{ОбщийМодуль.ГлобальныйМод  уль(22,11)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем уже определена (КонтрольРежимаЗавершения  аботыПользователей)
Процедура <<?>>КонтрольРежимаЗавершен  яРаботыПользователей() Экспорт
{ОбщийМодуль.ГлобальныйМод  уль(72,11)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем уже определена (ЗавершитьРаботуПользоват  лей)
Процедура <<?>>ЗавершитьРаботуПользов  телей() Экспорт

Помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## alexsmir

> Помогите пожалуйста.


У  1С для перехода с базового варианта конфигурации на ПРОФ есть специальный релиз, а вы решили попробовать как в 7.7

----------


## grohott

Помогите, плиз. Скачала и установила 1с 8 Бухгалтерию (платформа 8.1.15.14 и релиз конфигурации 1.6.19.3.). Работает через эмулятор. Теперь хочу обновить конфигурацию до 1.6.23.2, распаковала, установила, однако при запуске обновления (через конфигуратор), требует регистрационный номер и пароль. Что можно сделать в этой ситуации:

----------


## Sallivan

> Помогите, плиз. Скачала и установила 1с 8 Бухгалтерию (платформа 8.1.15.14 и релиз конфигурации 1.6.19.3.). Работает через эмулятор. Теперь хочу обновить конфигурацию до 1.6.23.2, распаковала, установила, однако при запуске обновления (через конфигуратор), требует регистрационный номер и пароль. Что можно сделать в этой ситуации:


зайти в базу меню-->сервис-->обновление конфигурации-->локальный или сетевой каталог-->указать файл для обновления

----------


## grohott

> зайти в базу меню-->сервис-->обновление конфигурации-->локальный или сетевой каталог-->указать файл для обновления


после чего пишет - "не найден файл" либо, требует пароль, если указываю путь к альтернативной папке с распакованным обновлением.

----------


## fildar

> У  1С для перехода с базового варианта конфигурации на ПРОФ есть специальный релиз, а вы решили попробовать как в 7.7


А ссылочку не дадите?

----------


## alexsmir

> А ссылочку не дадите?


а какой релиз бухгалтерии?

----------


## fildar

> а какой релиз бухгалтерии?


Платформа 8.1.15.14 Конфигурация 1С Предприятие релиз 1.5.19.6 Базовая.

----------


## alexsmir

> Платформа 8.1.15.14 Конфигурация 1С Предприятие релиз 1.5.19.6 Базовая.


Ссылку отправил в личку смотрите там.

----------


## kerj9697

> Ссылку отправил в личку смотрите там.


И мне дайте ссылочку.

----------


## buyanti

Здравствуйте! Стоит 1с 8.1.15.14, релиз 1.6.5.4 нужны все обновления

----------


## новичок-sv

SOS!!!   
Здравствуйте! 
на  1с Предприятие 8.1 (8.1.14.72), последний релиз  1.6.24.7 нужны  обновления
плиз,помогите!!!

----------


## ksyxa

Добрго времени суток! Подскажите пожалуйста, как правильно производить обновления конфигурации, если установлена стандартная "Бухгалтерия предприятия для Казахстана" и доп решения "Нефтеродукты"И?

----------


## ptvf

Помогите пожалуйста не где не могу найти обновления.
стоит упп 1.2.19.1 у меня есть обновления (1_2_19_1, 1_2_24_2, 1_2_33_1, 1_2_35_1, 1_3_12_1, 1_3_19_1, 1_3_20_1, 1_3_22_1, 1_3_23_1) подскажите где скачать остальные

----------

